# Zeus Zaga seat post question



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I took the Zeus Zaga carbon monocoque seat post off my Onix (27.2) when I bought the bike, and was wondering what you all thought I should get for it. It has been installed, and therefore has a couple scuffs from mounting, but it hasn't been used. I put it on Ebay with a reserve of $45, which seems VERY low to me as it is such a nice post. I am using the FSA SLK that my wife bought for me for Christmas instead. I know the Zeus is nicer, lighter etc... but I don't want my wife to feel bad, plus I like that she went out and bought it on her own!! What should I get for the Zeus at a minimum??? Thanks everyone!!! If you all want to check it out for me, the auction is under Zeus Zaga, and my user name is Homegrownfactory . Thanks again.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't think I've seen the seatpost going for even that much. I stopped using mine after it kept slipping on me and angling upwards. Thomson Masterpiece solved all those problems.


----------

